# Yamaha Releases the Super-Slim RX-S601 Receiver



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Not all of us have tons of space to house gear, which makes today’s product preview particularly interesting. Yamaha has added a new model to its RX-S (“S” for slim) line of network AV Receiver products. Among other features, the RX-S601 supports Yamaha’s new and intriguing MusicCast wireless multi-room audio system.










The most intriguing spec of the RX-S601 is its height, which is a mere 4-3/8 inches. If you’re keeping score, that means the S601 is about two-thirds the height of a typical AV Receiver and can fit where most receivers can’t. If you’re looking for a unit to drive your gear in a dedicated theater room, the S601 probably isn’t your guy. Its real target audience is those living in smaller apartments or looking for an entertainment hub for a den or an office; “limited space” is the term Yamaha uses to describe the S601’s intended environment.

“With the RX-S601, confined spaces are no longer a barrier to having a serious audio system in any room for the enjoyment of audio content with superior audio quality,” said Bob Goedken, general manager, AV Division, Yamaha Corporation of America. “With our game-changing MusicCast platform, in addition to onboard Wi-Fi and Bluetooth® input and output compatibility, this slimline AV receiver is a powerhouse that offers a new world of wireless freedom.”










The RX-S601 comes jam-packed with technology to play nicely with 4K Ultra HD video, including HDMI 2.0a, Ultra HD pass-through, and HDCP 2.2 support. And while it only offers 5.1 channel output (keeping immersive sound codecs at arms length) it does offer music fans Hi-Res playback of DSD, WAV, FLAC, and AIFF files (up to 192 kHz/24-bit sampling). It also carries low-res options through both Wi-Fi and Bluetooth streaming. Yamaha says the S601 is compatible with Pandora and Spotify, AirPlay, internet radio, and content stored on both mobile devices and DLNA components. 

With MusicCast, the S601 can use Bluetooth as both an input and output function. This means owners can listen to content streaming via Bluetooth from a mobile device, but they can also ask the S601 to output audio to Bluetooth speakers and headphones. MusicCast also works with in-home Wi-Fi networks to access music from numerous sources including TV set-top boxes, Blu-ray players, and turntables that are connected to a MusicCast product. 










The S601 has decent power output (60W, 6ohms, 2ch driven) and should have no issues driving smaller systems. It also has Burr-Brown 192 kHz/24-bit DACs and a host of Yamaha’s DSP programs for great sound. Utilizing Yamaha’s Virtual Cinema DSP programs, owners with only 2-channel (or multichannel with front speaker placement) can get a taste of virtual surround sound.

The RX-S601 has an MSRP of $649.95 and is available now. For more information visit Yamaha.com.

_Image Credits: Yamaha _


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting this info Todd. I just wish they would have come out with this last year as it would have been great for our living room. :T:T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Definitely a niche product...but a lot of folks can use something like this. Love the size factor...


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice to see another slim line AV receiver other than Marantz. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Personally I love the small form factor for a living room setup. I think it would be great if someone made one that was even slimmer that could mount behind the FP.


----------



## Realtorx7 (Jun 17, 2015)

So what's the reason behind more companies not having a "line" of slim receivers? 

It would seem like a very consumer friendly product for those in between the Soundbar to Dedicated Theater groups.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Being so small the amp can't be that great for a dedicated theater but ideal for moderate listening I guess.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if slim AVR's won't start showing up more and more. The traditional ones have become gargantuan, and as is so often the case when something become unwieldy a 'correction' occurs and things trend in the opposite direction. My guess is there are probably more people who could benefit from these slimmer products than the forums bear out. Marantz certainly does well with them, which suggests there's a viable market.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd certainly go with a slim AVR except for one thing, a lack of pre-outs. The manufacturer's sure seem to have that whole thing backwards...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

nova said:


> I'd certainly go with a slim AVR except for one thing, a lack of pre-outs. The manufacturer's sure seem to have that whole thing backwards...


Could the lack of pre outs be because lack of power with slim models? Then again that's what a bigger amp is for.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That's exactly why I think they are backwards, models with adequate power have pre-outs but models that could use some extra power do not. Why bother with pre-outs if you have 150 wpc?


----------

